# Changed my crankshaft oil seal today



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

Not too bad of a job, the hardest part was getting the p/s pump loose in order to get the belt off. An impact gun with a 27mm socket took the crankshaft bolt right off. A little wiggling of the damper pulley and some light prying and it came right off. So far it looks good with no leaks. What is the correct amount of oil for this car? The specs say 3.2 qts, with the filter however when I put 3.2 qts. in it and check after running it, it reads 1 qt. low. I don't want to over fill it and have it start leaking again. What is some of your experiences with this?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

3 3/8 for 1.6L GA
3 5/8 for SR20


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks, I found that 3-1/2 qts. brings it to the full mark on the dipstick. So Far so good, 300 miles since changing the seal and it's dry as a bone.


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm sort of a newb to this car - is the crankshaft oil seal a common failure?


----------



## CASTLK (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes it's a common problem on these cars. It is usually caused by over filling the oil and then the pressure blows the seal out eventually. the seal only costs about $8.00 and takes a person who is fairly handy with cars about an hour or so to change in their driveway. I don't think most people realized that this little motor only uses 3.2 quarts of oil or so including the filter. Most people think of an oil change as 5 quarts with the filter and that is where the problem starts. When you change your oil only put in 3 quarts and then run it for a minute shut it off and check it. Then just add a little at a time according until the oil level is at the full mark on the dipstick.


----------



## slavrenz (Apr 16, 2010)

CASTLK said:


> Yes it's a common problem on these cars. It is usually caused by over filling the oil and then the pressure blows the seal out eventually. the seal only costs about $8.00 and takes a person who is fairly handy with cars about an hour or so to change in their driveway. I don't think most people realized that this little motor only uses 3.2 quarts of oil or so including the filter. Most people think of an oil change as 5 quarts with the filter and that is where the problem starts. When you change your oil only put in 3 quarts and then run it for a minute shut it off and check it. Then just add a little at a time according until the oil level is at the full mark on the dipstick.


Thanks for the update. It doesn't sound like the oil seal is impossible to change (I changed the one on my other car when I replaced the timing belt), but I can understand where people would get misled about the oil capacity.

It doesn't help that the oil filter looks like it alone could hold nearly a quart of oil - I think it would more at home on a huge diesel truck, given its size for such a small engine


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

I was able to replace my crankshaft seal today. After a few weeks of prep buying tools. I've read some people were able to pull the crankshaft pulley with wiggling and prying. I had no luck. I was able to get it out with a puller. The duck feet puller can be used, or as in the other thread a straight bar puller as well. I used a 50mm long bolt on the puller that worked great. 
Note: to those that are not planning to fixing this. I burned my alternator due to the oil that splattered that area of the engine. Another thing is that you're drive belts will wear out faster and slip with all that oil there. 
The job is not difficult (with the right tools). Most difficult part is losening and tightening of the power steering drive belt.


----------



## pepperjack13 (Jun 20, 2010)

My car is leaking a lot of oil (it needs about a quarter if you drive 200 mi non stop or 600 mi otherwise) mostly from the crankshaft seal but also from the oil pan and the side covers. I didn't know it could cause further damage, the belts looked ok last time i checked though


----------

